#  > THEATER FORUM FORA >  > THEATER FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  (On)gevallen in Orkestbak ?

## rinus bakker

In de strijd tegen de onnodige gevaren eens wat anders dan gevaar bij hijswerk. Maar wel van alles te maken met valgevaar. 

Een simpele vraag:

*Wie van jullie weet uit de eerste of de tweede hand (maar wel achterhaalbaar, mocht ik ooit wat meer details vragen -*) over ongevallen met (cq mensen die gevallen zijn in) de orkestbak, of andere heftoneelgedeelten.*

Ook de ongevallen met een gelukkiger afloop zonder ernstige gevolgen (alleen maar pijnlijke arm, verzwikte enkel, gekneusde rib of zoiets) zijn voor mij (en volgens mij de hele sector) wel interessant.  
Ik probeer al ruim een jaar om mensen bij Arbopodium te laten inzien dat er andere prioriteiten zouden kunnen zijn dan het "vertegenwoordigd zijn van alle koepels". En dat je daar meer goodwill mee kan kweken dan met allerlei praat-groepen. 
Er wordt al zo veel ge-oh-t, en zo verrekte weinig konkreets gedaan.

Daarnaast ben ik benieuwd naar de theaters waarvan je weet dat ze een afscherming/valbeveiliging {hekje?, spankabels? valnet?} hebben - en dan ook wel gebruiken! 
We weten ook allemaal dat die theoretisch prachtige systemen, die in de praktijk niet werken, toch heel snel weer in de kast blijven.

-* : dat gaat dan natuurlijk wel buiten het forum om, 
en daarin krijgt verder niemand (dus ook de ArbeidsInspectie NIET) inzage.

----------


## showband

nou rinus wel zelf een paar keer bijna erin gedonderd maar nooit echt.
Volgens mij kun je in bijna elke revue TVdocumentaire/boek. Zoals die van snip en snap of de bouwmeester-revue gedocumenteerde gevallen vinden. Zeker als ze de strook/rand van de bak ook gebruikten.

Ik kan je echter veel meer gevallen geven van drummers die met het drumkrukje achter het drumpodium zijn verdwenen. Of muzikanten die domweg van het podium vielen. (al dan niet dronken natuurlijk  :Big Grin: ) Kun jij in die normen niet opnemen dat drumpodia een kleine opstaande rand dienen te hebben?

Nou ik toch al een beetje off-topic ga: de combinatie openings-scene met héél veel rook waar licht op staat (of van die echte laaghangende rook). In samenhang met toneelranden/niveauverschillen. Is nog de gevaarlijkste. Ik heb ooit eens half nummer mijn plaats niet durven verlaten omdat technici in het Paard zo veel rook hadden gebruikt dat ik letterlijk mijn voeten niet kon zien. Het podium was in het oude paard namelijk wel +/- 1m50 hoog. Terwijl ik wist dat ik heel dicht bij die rand stond.  :Frown:

----------


## vasco

In het theater in Zoetermeer wordt er altijd voordat het bakdeel in beweging gaat paaltjes met een rood/witte kabel geplaatst aan de rand. Daarna laten ze pas het deel omhoog komen zodat we het vol kunnen zetten met de spullen die de bak in moeten. Ook kunnen we dit deel dan eerst gebruiken om de FOH met een takel over de stoelen naar zijn plek te hijsen. Daarna gaat de bak pas naar beneden toe. Ik heb nog nooit gehoord of gezien dat er iemand hier in de bak is gevallen.

----------


## mbottens

Niet gaan lachen ofzo, maar ik doe drive-inn's en snap er eigenlijk niets van.

wat is een "orkestbak"??[8D]

Ik heb de reacties al doorgelezen en vind het erg interessant alleen het zou nog leuker zijn als ik ook wist waar het over ging.

De reden dat ik hier wel zit te lezen is omdat ik zit te denken aan een trussconstructie in de zaal, dat ik niet de reactie krijg van blijf in het Drive-inn forum

Groeten Martin

----------


## jadjong

> citaat:_Geplaatst door mbottens_
> 
> Niet gaan lachen ofzo, maar ik doe drive-inn's en snap er eigenlijk niets van.
> 
> wat is een "orkestbak"??[8D]
> 
> Ik heb de reacties al doorgelezen en vind het erg interessant alleen het zou nog leuker zijn als ik ook wist waar het over ging.
> 
> De reden dat ik hier wel zit te lezen is omdat ik zit te denken aan een trussconstructie in de zaal, dat ik niet de reactie krijg van blijf in het Drive-inn forum
> ...



'Gat' voorin podium waarbij je in een theater of iets dergeljks een orkest kwijt kan.

----------


## Jag

Bij ons is wel eens iemand de orkestbak ingestapt, ik was toen ook aan het werk. Best een flinke hoogte, hij had niks gelukkig.

Normaal gesproken spannen we eigenlijk altijd een touw zodat je niet zomaar de bak in kan stappen.

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Martin,
en ziedaar de grote pré van dit J&H-forum, we kunnen zonder veel omwegen wat kijken bij en opsteken van verwante disciplines.

De orkestbak is in de grotere schouwburgen en theaters het gedeelte van enkele meters dat tussen toneel en zaal is gelegden en dat zowel op teneelhoogte als op zaalniveau kan worden geparkeerd. 

Maar als er een orkest bij de voorstelling is (opera, musical, ballet) kan het orkest daarin/op plaatsnemen, en wordt de hele zaak tot ruim onder zaalvloerniveau verlaagd.
De dirigent van het orkest kan dan rechtopstaand wel de voorstelling volgen, maar staat niet in het zicht van het publiek.  
De vloer van de orkestbak kan al gauw 2,5 - 3,5m lager dan de toneelvloer terechtkomen.

Vaak wordt de orkestbak ook als een toneelliftgebruikt om piano's, vluegels, kledingkisten enz van het toneel naar het niveaus van de kleedkamers en opslagruimtes eronder te vervoeren. Dan kunnen ze soms wel 5 of 6m lager uitkomen dan de toneelvloer. Als je in zo'n onafgeschermd diep gat valt, kom je er niet zonder kleerscheuren vanaf, en dat is dan nog het minst erge.

En het is niet erg om je kennis te vergaren of te verdiepen in een van de andere forums.
We zitten allemaal in ongeveer het zelfde schuitje, misschien met uitzondering van Foto en Film, want die draaien vrijwel altijd juist zonder publieke belangstelling.  

Dus: Welkom in het theater!  :Wink:

----------


## MSS

ik werk (af en toe) in een theater waar de toneelliften in 3 segmenten kunnen zakken, de middelste hiervan gaat 7m diep tot de kleedkamers. Als deze gezakt is zijn er eigenlijk geen beveiligingen aanwezig, iedereen waarschuwt elkaar maar daar blijft het bij. 
Bij musicals waar de orkestbak in gebruik is word er wel een ssor "vangnet" overheen gespannen.

----------


## rinus bakker

2 *[u]jadjong</u>*,

grote klasse die foto zo snel te plaatsen.
dat verklaart meer dan mijn geleuter.
(ik hem hem dan ook snel gedownload voor mijn eigen archief).
dubbel dank dus! :Smile: 
rinus

PS... 
waar is het?
PPSS
zitten er rechten op?

----------


## R. den Ridder

hmm, bij het chasse is er wel een net kettinkje tussen de zaal en podium, loopt bijna door namelijk, er is een randje van 20 cm ofzo waar je langs kunt, maar dus niet mag...alhoewel er natuurlijk een verschil is tussen mogen en doen  :Wink: 

verder heb ik het idd vaak meegemaakt dat een artiest van een podium afdonderd wegens slecht aangegeven loopwegen in donker enzo, maar echt in een orkestbak donderen...nog niet gezien, wel regelmatig in de efteling valsgespeeld door de orkersbakvloer/ verlengde podiumvloer te gebruiken als lift voor cases etc.

Tijdens opstart 3musketiers ook wel een ander incident meegemaakt, tijdens doorloop stonden een stuk of 8 dansers op een van de hydraulische podia, deze ging in de scene naar een hoogte van 2 meter en begon daar te resoneren (30 cm heen en weer) was ook even schrikken, is later aangepast door vloeren te verzwaren (de toneelvloer veroorzaakte een kleine resonatie die in de schaararm werd versterkt).

----------


## musicjohn

Hallo Rinus,

Ja, ik ken dat. Eerste hand ervaring !!!

Tijdens een solo concert in het "Redcliffe Commutity Centre" in Redcliffe (Queensland, Australië).

Ik kondig een nummer aan... heel erg entousiast. Volgens mijn "Lighting plan" moest ik een "Wash" op het podium hebben van RGB op 65%

De lighting operator was waarschijnlijk zijn que kwijt en ik had slechts een "follow spot" midden in mijn bek. Nou.... ik behoef jou niet te vertellen hoe je dan (op dat moment) de zaal in kijkt !!!

Zelfs de neon-reflecterende gaffa-tape aan de rand van het podium zag ik niet. En daar ging ik hoor.... !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Volle vaart de orkestbak in !!!!!!!!!

En wat denk je... bovenop een pauk !!! (ha, ha...)

Dat gaf een leuke klap zeg !!! (Als ik me goed herinner D# mineur).

Nee, achteraf kan ik er om lachen. Maar op dat moment scheet ik peuken. Moet je je voorstellen... zo'n 2500 man publiek. Het eerste wat je denkt is "Oohh ***... wat een afgang zeg". 

Maar achteraf hoorde ik van diverse technici (die na afloop van de show in de lounge waren) dat de mensen dachten dat het bij de act hoorde. Dat was een hele geruststelling.

Achteraf realiseerde ik me dat ik er bijzonder goed vanaf gekomen was. Voor hetzelfde geld breek je inderdaad een arm, been, of misschien wel erger !!!

Maar ik blijf erbij dat het een stukje "Professionalisme" is als je jezelf uit een dergelijke situatie weet te redden.

Rinus, vertel me nou eens iets over jouw evaringen omtrent dit onderwerp...  !!!

Lieve groetjes...

John

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo John,
hoe diep stond de bak /viel jij eigenlijk in dat (on)geval?

Mijn ervaringen zijn allemaal indirect:
verhalen van diverse (theater-)mensen die hun ervaring daarover van jaren vertelden.   
wat er met/bij hen in het theater gebeurd was.
Tel die aantallen bij elkaar op en dan zie je dat het 'gezeur' over de risico's 
van het vallen van hoogte in theaters en schouwburgen eigenlijk op de vloer moet beginnen.
Het aantal daaraan blootgestelde personen en uren is vele malen groter dan het werken in de bruggen.
Ook daar heb ik redelijk wat naar rondgevraagd 
- gelinkt aan mijn eigen werk van de vele 10-tallen uren op de truss = 'lichtbrug' -
maar de gevallen en aantallen die ik daarover gehoord heb zijn 'ech wahl' minder, 
al zijn de gevolgen meestal erger - en dus 'spectaculairder' - en dus krijgen ze meer aandacht.

Zelf ben ik uitgerust me een gezonde dosis hoogtevrees, 
dus altijd extra voorzichtig bij diepe gaten of randen.
Volgens mij is dat is een pre als je rigger bent/wilt worden.
Een gezond ontzag voor het gevaar op vallen. 
Overigens: twee keer met een ladder omgemieterd ~4-5m gevallen 
waarvan één keer heel veel geluk gehad: aan de ander kant was er een gat van 15m extra.

----------


## jadjong

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> 2 *[u]jadjong</u>*,
> 
> grote klasse die foto zo snel te plaatsen.
> dat verklaart meer dan mijn geleuter.
> (ik hem hem dan ook snel gedownload voor mijn eigen archief).
> dubbel dank dus!
> rinus
> ...



De foto is van de Academy of Music in Philadelphia US. Geen idee of er rechten aan hangen, maar zolang je ze niet op posterformaat gaat verkopen zal het wel storm lopen.

Hier nog een foto waarop je nog eens ziet hoe groot de niveauverschillen zijn voor orkest, dirigent, acteur en zaal.

En ook geen enkele vorm van bescherming vanaf podiumkant.

Meer foto's zijn hier te vinden: http://tech.operaphilly.com/academy/pix/

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

De orkestbak staat in deze foto op zijn laagste punt. Normaal gesproken zal de Italiaanse bak (voorste deel) aansluiten bij de wagnerbak (deel onder het toneel), en is het dus al minder diep als nu op het plaatje te zien is.

In het theater waar ik werk wordt tijdens bouwdagen en repetities een dubbele staalkabel gespannen om te voorkomen dat er iemand in de bak valt. Tijdens voorstellingen ligt er een LED lichtlijn en is er een net gespannen in de orkestbak.

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Pieter,
Uit de reactie van musicjohn blijkt dat een net een betere bescherming zal bieden dan een (LED-)lichtlijn. 
Maar alles dat je waarschuwt is beter dan niets, al helpt het geen bal als je tijdens de bouw met een truss achteruit loopt richting podiumrand en daar heeft een 'grapjas' een harpsluiting of -bout, hamer, hondje of wat ook laten liggen(=slingeren), waar je over struikelt(wegglijdt) en dan in de bak pleurt.
Daarvoor zijn staalkabels en net de aangewezen middelen. 
Het gaat erom dat die dingen snel en gemakkelijk te monteren en demonteren moeten zijn. 
En daarvoor zou je best een normering/richtlijnen denktank in het leven kunnen roepen. 
Zodat dit in alle schouwburgen en theaters uitvoerbaar kan zijn, en we ook allemaal aan dat idee kunnen wennen en het als 'norm'-aal kunnen accepteren.  
Haast net zo normaal als het feit dat bij een lift een binnen- en buitendeur verplicht is/wordt. 
Wie hoor je daar ooit over zeuren?

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

De staalkabel is bij ons snel te bevestigen en op te spannen. 
Ik ben ook in andere theaters geweest (bijv. Groningen) waar zo'n rood-witte platsic ketting de orkestbak afschermt. Zo'n oplossing werkt natuurlijk niet.

----------


## musicjohn

> citaat:Hallo John,
> hoe diep stond de bak /viel jij eigenlijk in dat (on)geval?



Gelukkig was de val "slechts" anderhalve meter [ :Embarrassment: )]

De bak was overigens een "vaste" bak, niet in hoogte te verstellen. Wel werd er met behulp van vloerdelen de vloer hoger gemaakt als een bepaalde productie hierom vroeg. Ik meen nog te weten dat de vaste vloerdiepte 2.20 meter onder het podium niveau lag.

Mijn geluk die avond was de pauk. Daar kwam ik met m'n schouder / zijkant op terecht. Het verbaasde mij overigens ten zeerste dat het vel niet scheurde. Het was wel beschadigd (ingedeukt). Of er blijvende schade aan de ketel was heb ik overigens nooit vernomen.

Dit "ongelukje" speelde zich af in 1985 of 86 (weet niet meer precies). Sinds die tijd is er gelukkig een hoop aan veiligheid gedaan in theaters.

Zijn er overigens statistieken van acteurs / ballerina's die overleden zijn als gevolg van een "ongelukkige" val in de orkestbak? Dat zal in de afgelopen 200 jaar best wel een aantal keren gebeurd zijn !!!

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door musicjohn_
> Zijn er overigens statistieken van acteurs / ballerina's die overleden zijn als gevolg van een "ongelukkige" val in de orkestbak? Dat zal in de afgelopen 200 jaar best wel een aantal keren gebeurd zijn !!!



HH, 
dat is vragen naar de bekende weg.
Ik zou haast zeggen NATUURLIJK NIET.
In het dichtbureacratiserenbde Nederland lopen zelfs de algemene bedrijfs en thuis-ongevallen statistieken rampzalig achter - in meen dat je nu de cijfers over 1999/2000 al wel kunt vinden..... 
Alles moet hier worden gemeld, geregisteerd - behalve als het naar discriminatie op basis van ras, geloof, etniciteit, of sexuele geaardheid zou kunnen ruiken, dan mag het juist weer niet! -geevalueerd, en weet ik veel wat, en daarna gebureaulastoffeerd.
Dan gaat het in een grote ronde ton - in de hoop dat de eventuele scherpe kantjes van niet zo graag gehoorde uitkomsten er wat afgaan .... 
en maken "we" beleid op basis van de eeuwige politieke stokpaardjes. 

Wie zou in de theaterwereld dat soort dingen moeten (willen?) bijhouden. VSCD, VPT, VNT, DOD, VECTA, VGD, VVT, VMS, enz enz ???
Bij een van de meest versnipperde, 'verkoepelde' en verkokerde vergaarbakken van hokjes in de samenleving. 
Alleen de (christelijke) kerken en de omroepen zijn nog erger zou ik zeggen.

Er wordt in de entertainment-sector heel snel gezegd "the show must go on", dus zand erover, niet meer over lullen, zou gauw mogelijk vergeten en over tot de orde van de dag. 

Dus als er ergens iets geregistreerd zou moeten worden is dat bij Arbopodium, maar die instelling moet zichzelf eerst nog bewijzen en kan voorlopig nog niet op erg veel sympathie 'in het veld' rekenen.
Niet geheel onterecht trouwens, ik vind ook dat er daar nog heel wat aan ontbreekt aan kennis, visie en moed. 
Maar dat is mijn persoonlijke inschatting en ervaring.

----------


## Disco Service Apeldoorn

Het heeft wel niets met een orkestbak te maken , maar wel met het gegeven vallen van een podium.

Op een klusje leunt een spreker op het podium tegen de backdrop.
Die blijkt ineens heel flexibel.
De rest laat zich raden.

De moraal van het verhaal ,

Al is zoiets nog zo duidelijk voor ons , de leek zal het niet doorhebben en moet worden gewaarschuwd.

----------


## SjoerdOptLand

Ik heb zelf een aantal keren in theater de Kom in Nieuwegein gewerkt als geluidstechnicus. Daar is het standaard dat tijdens op- en afbouw hekken in de podiumrand worden gezet. Dat zijn serieuze hekken en daar val je niet even doorheen. Tijdens repetities en uitvoeringen gaan die hekken natuurlijk weg, en ligt er een wit gaffa tape-je op 50cm van de podiumrand, en je krijgt heel erg ruzie met een aantal mensen als je daar over heen gaat. Kortom er wordt daar streng toegezien op het plaatsen van hekken en het niet overschrijden van het veiligheidslijntje.

Trouwens, wel een keer een ongeluk(je) in dat theater meegemaakt. Tijdens een scene van 'The Producers' (Nederlandse premiere) was er een scene die zich afspeelde in de gevangenis. Daarvoor waren prachtige tralies gemaakt, die aan de trekken zouden komen te hangen. Op het laatste moment bleek dat toch niet te kunnen (geen idee waarom, ben geen rigger) en zijn de tralies aangepast zodat ze tijdens het changement in de gaten voor de podiumrand-hekken konden staan. Echter, dit was een niet erg degelijke constructie (hout, nogal grote torque op twee houtschroeven...). Je raadt het al, tijdens de een-na-laatste voorstelling was er al het sein gegeven dat het changement klaar was (de lichttechnicus begon de scene al voorzichtig in te schuiven), toen dat traliehek afbrak en de orkestbak indonderde, bovenop de kopersectie. Gelukkig geen grote schade, alleen schrokken de koperblazers nogal en verbrak het heel erg de concentratie van orkest, publiek en acteurs.

Groetjes,
Sjoerd

----------


## rinus bakker

Voorgeschreven (en niet helemaal onzinnig in mijn ogen is dat wanneer er een valhoogte van 2 (of 2,5m, daar wil ik van af zijn) bestaat (- of wordt gecreererd =
laat de orkestbak of pianolift zakken of laat een plateau of truss oplopen....) er voor een valbeveiliging MOET worden gezorgd!
In de meeste gevallen zullen dat hekken zijn, bijvoorbeeld achter op een (oplopende) podiumconstructie.

----------


## Pieter Faber

Volgens mij is er een vastgelegde maximale hoogte voor het verschil tussen podium en orkestbak. Als ik het goed hep staat dat op maximaal 2,4 meter. En wie weet er nou niet wat een orkestbak is.. da's toch algemene ontwikkeling...

----------


## gaffer

Rinus,

Ben zelf werkzaam in een theater en wij als theater willen onze bak aanpassen.
Is nu eigenlijk geen echte orkestbak en ben daarom info gaan verzamelen.
Het zal vast geen nieuws voor je zijn maar er is echt helemaal niets vastgesteld op dit gebied.
Heb contact gezocht met de VPT en arbopodium maar geen van beide kon er iets zinnigs zeggen over eisen en richlijnen voor een orkestbak.
Over geluid in de orkestbak is van alles te vinden maar over eisen en richlijnen voor constructie en gebruik is niks te vinden!!
Daarom wil ik je even complimenteren met het feit dat je dit onderwerp op tafel gooit hier.
Ben er namelijk erg blij mee dat je dit zo hard roept want er moeten natuurlijk eerst doden vallen voor er iets gebeurd in onze sector!!
Ik wil je dan ook vragen om je enthousiasme om dit onderwerp vast te houden en overal waar je komt dit aan te snijden,aangezien jij nog wel eens wat invloedrijke personen ontmoet.
Dan hoop ik,mede omdat er in de zichtlijnen nu ook een artikel staat dat er snel een probleem minder is in deze mooie maar erg stugge wereld.

Gegroet allen!

----------


## rinus bakker

Gaffers....
nu ook al in het theater? Ik kende ze alleen uit de filmwereld!  :Smile: 

Hallo Martijn,

_"Heb contact gezocht met de VPT en arbopodium maar geen van beide kon er iets zinnigs zeggen"_

Je haalt me de woorden uit de mond. En ik kan me er wel "een tikkie" over opwinden. 
Ik heb ook eigenlijk dik 10 jaar voor Jan-met-de-korte-achternaam in de CieVeiligheid van de VPT gezeten. De VPT mocht/wilde/durfde destijds geen normen te schrijven. 
En toen dat eenmaal veranderd was (met Norm3 = Beweegbare bruggen in de Entertainment) liet Arbopodium, die dit formeel zou moeten ondersteunen, zich door de ArbeidsInspectie / SZW, meteen in de kou zetten.  
En helaas staan dit soort dingen ook niet in het Arbo-Convenant voor de Podiumsector, dus dan hoeven de heren in Amsterdam en Den Haag er zich ook niet druk over te maken.

Maar ik kan je wel aanbevelen om met: 
- Markant in Uden of  
- Muziektheater in Amsterdam of
- Theater a/d De Parade kontakt op te nemen. 
Ik weet dat ze er daar inmiddels wat op hebben gevonden of ermee bezig zijn. 

En ik zou haast zeggen: als je hen gesproken hebt 
- misschien wordt het tijd dat we samen met een man of 4-5 een AdHoc werkgroep oprichten en er dan zelf maar een PraktijkRichtlijn voor schrijven. Kan in een paar maanden en 4-5 vergaderingen gepiept zijn.
Zoiets heb ik ooit ook gedaan samen met GertJan Brouwer (Frontline) en Willem Westermann (VVEM) gedaan voor handbediende vliegsystemen, naar aanleiding van die rel destijds om Peter Pan. 

Als je op "de bureacraten" moet wachten, wacht je namelijk eigenlijk eerst op de volgende dode! En inmiddels weet ik ook wel een organisatie die dit wel zou kunnen ondersteunen.

En dank voor die zere reet. 
De veer die je erin gestoken had voel ik over een week nog!   :Smile:

----------


## gaffer

Rinus,

Dank voor je reactie.
Het doet me goed te lezen dat je het in weze met me eens bent.
Ik werk zelf in de schalm in veldhoven en we hebben voor de directie inmiddels iets op papier gezet over hoe wij als techniek denken over het gebruik en de toekomstigge invulling van de orkestbak.
Ga hier verder geen details over prijs geven maar ga binnen onze club toch zeker even jou idee aankaarten want het zou toch mooi zijn als we dat net als met het BMT certificaat,zelf,vanuit de branche, zouden kunnen realiseren dat er eisen en richtlijnen opgesteld worden voor de constructie en gebruik van de orkestbak.

Wil je trouwens ook nog even zeggen dat ik erg mooi vind om te lezen hoe je de vraag hebt beantwoord van die drive inn show jongen die niet wist wat een orkestbak is,en dat er dan altijd weer van die mensen zijn die dat dom vinden.
Heb op mijn opleiding geleerd dat ons vak mensenwerk is en dat we elkaar moeten helpen,dus ook normaal antwoord geven,zoals jij doet op de vraag wat een orkestbak is.
En dus word ik echt boos als ik lees dat er een onverlaat tussen zit die het dom vind als je niet weet wat een orkestbak is,wist ik ook niet voor ik in het theater begon.
Mensen zoals jij moeten we meer hebben Rinus,word ons vak een stuk veiliger en leuker van!
Dank nogmaals en mochten er nieuwe ontwikkelingen zijn dan plant ik ze hier wel.
Groeten Martijn.

----------


## Ultimation drive-in show

Hallo ik ben splinternieuw hier [8D] maar ik speel al jaren bij een muziekvereniging en daar hebben wij dergelijke gevallen ook meegemaakt...

Tijdens een concert in de kerk viel er iemand van een 1,20 m hoog podium af (achterover met stoel en instrument), gevolg was een gebroken sleutelbeen en reparatiekosten aan het instrument... Verder ook minder spectaculaire dingen, dirigenten die achterover van podium vallen, een klokkenspel dat zo van t podium van t Musis Sacrem rijdt en muziekstandaards die van t podium vallen (leuk dominoeffect).

Gelukkig worden de randen vh podium nu met panlatten beschroeft zodat muzikanten niet achterover vh podium vallen en staat het slagwerk op matten ipv kaal hout... Hebben jullie nog meer tips/ervaring met dit soort dingen?

----------


## speakerfreak

> citaat:_Geplaatst door vasco_
> 
> In het theater in Zoetermeer wordt er altijd voordat het bakdeel in beweging gaat paaltjes met een rood/witte kabel geplaatst aan de rand. Daarna laten ze pas het deel omhoog komen zodat we het vol kunnen zetten met de spullen die de bak in moeten. Ook kunnen we dit deel dan eerst gebruiken om de FOH met een takel over de stoelen naar zijn plek te hijsen. Daarna gaat de bak pas naar beneden toe. Ik heb nog nooit gehoord of gezien dat er iemand hier in de bak is gevallen.




hej, werk jij ook in het theater of?  loop stage in het theater vandaar, ben benieuwd :Wink:

----------


## rinus bakker

Het is of de duvel ermee speelt, maar in het laaste nummer van Zichtlijnen staat een artikel van Gerbrand Borgdorf over het beveiligen van de orkestbak,
Ik heb het nog niet gelezen mar ga dat zeker doen.

----------


## MeElmo

ik heb er een uit 2e hand. de uit 2e hand was van iemand uit de harmonie in l'warden.(dit is al een tijdje geleden) de orkestbak vloer was tijdens de opbouw naar beneden. en met een vak achter uit lopen, hij kan nergens meer heen en zijn collega was vast vrolijk en liep wat te hard door en flop daar lag hij op zijn rug in de orkest bak. hij heeft er nog steeds last van. sinds een jaar of 2 spannen ze een rood/wit strookjeplastic er langs.. jhaa dat houd je tegen.
ik vind dit wel een goed topic.. word veel te weinig aandacht aangegeven.

elmo

toevoeging: ik was er laatst weer, ze hebben nu rood-witte plastic ketting, en schrik niet... orjanje pylonnen... owh de arbo word beter.. een vast net zou beter zijn.. maar dat is teveel werk omdat de bak steeds omhoog en laag moet.. ik denk dan zo, veilig werken kost tijd. geen tijd veiligheid weg.

----------


## koen heringa

In het theater waar ik werk word tijdens de bouw een rood witte ketting gebruikt. Veel producties gebruiken striplights als voetlicht om de rand aan te geven. En we hebben bij een voorstelling met kleine kinderen en dieren eens een net over de bak gespannen.

----------


## bibster

> citaat:
> 
> word(t) tijdens de bouw een rood witte ketting gebruikt.



Jaaaaahhh lekker nuttig...
Hang een pakje sjek aan die ketting en hij breekt al...  (Alhoewel een afbakening BOVEN de vloer wel duidelijker is, maar het blijft een PAS OP en geen IK-HOUDT-U-TEGEN oplossing)
Ik ben, in de periode dat ik de ronde deede nederlandsche theaters, ('90 t/m 96 of zo) bitter weinig 'anti-in-de-orkest-bak-val' voorzieningen tegen gekomen welke verder gingen dan bovenvernoemde r/w ketting, r/w lint en of witte gadver tape op de vloer.
Overigens vindt ik dat het niet alleen de bak betreft, ook andere val-mogelijkheden van niveau H=0, of H=(Voor je gevoel) 0, te weten de reeds aagekaarte drumrisers, en andere verhoginkjes.

Gr. Paul

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Paul,

maar laten we nu niet de verwarring binnenhalen dat de val van een drumriser (van 50-100cm) dezelfde risico's met zich meedraagt dan die van de smak in een orkestbak van 300-600 cm.
Onze wetgeving schrijft voor dat er een (geschikte/degelijke/voldoende - ofzoiets!) voorziening moet zijn om het vallen vanaf hoogtes van meer dan 2m (of 2,5m? - weet ik ook niet uit het hoofd) te voorkomen.
Afzetlintje voor een drumriser is dus voldoende - voor een orkestbak duidelijk niet.

----------


## bibster

Hoi Rinus,

Neen, dat was ook mijn deboeling niet hoor... maar het is wel iets dat 'men' kent uit de dagelijkse praktijk, en het risico (dat je al dan niet valt, niet hoe diep je valt) is gelijk.
Meer dus: Waarom zou je wel van de riser vallen en niet in de bak?

Voorziening is dus niet alleen (stevig) hekje, maar ook net over de bak? Maar dan met een gat voor de dirigent?


Gr. Paul

----------


## rinus bakker

Ik zou verwacht hebben dat de riant gesubisidieerde organisatie 
die inmiddels een jaar of 3-4 bestaat, in staat moet zijn geweest 
om zelf ook eens iets aan de door haar zo begeerde RIE's te doen.
En die de al te duidelijke FAQ's uit het veld - met bewezen hoog risico - 
inmiddels wel had kunnen beantwoorden in de vorm van 
ontwerpnorm/richtlijn/brancheregel voor orkestbakvalbeveiliging voor de hele sector.

Maar inmiddels hebben we nu al 4 betaalde mensen aan de bureaux zitten 
en is het "rendement" na al die tijd nog steeds op de vingers van 1 hand te tellen.
Afgezien natuurlijk van wéér een heel verdwenen bos aan verbruikt papier, 
met bakken vol met "bureaucraatpraat".

(En natuurlijk ook het schaamteloos 'pronken' met andermans veren).

----------


## smmeij

Hallo allemaal,

De bewegende orkest bak is toch eigenlijk een laadplatform? Daarmee toch ook een goederenheffer, die gebruikt mag worden voor goederen en eventueel ook mensen??

Het liftinstitut keurt al jaren liften en goederen heffers, en daar zijn richtlijnen voor. Is het niet mogelijk om deze richtlijnen ook toe te passen in het verhaal van de orkestbak??

Ik weet dat kleine goederen liften, en heffers in de 3 grote steden, amsterdam, rotterdam en dan haag, verplicht gekeurd moeten worden. Deze worden dan technische gekeurd, maar het verhaal gaat eigenlijk om de veiligheid.

Ik ben van mening, dat als je iemand van het lift institut aan schrijft emt dit probleem, dat hun wel degelijk met een norm kunnen komen die voor deze sector toe passelijk is. Het mooie is, helemaal in de 3 grote steden, dat het oordeel van het liftinst. nagenoeg binnend is. Als de instalatie niet aan de eisen voldoet, wordt deze gewoon buiten gebruik gezet. Gebruikt men de instalatie wel, dan hangt de gebruiker een dwangsom boven het hoofd, en deze zijn niet misselijk.

Kortom, een orkestbak is in mijn ogen een lift, en daar zijn richtlijnen voor, dus zo moeilijk moet het toch niet zijn??

----------

